# Kyronet performance [JAVA]



## Ensefalon (Feb 23, 2020)

Hello all!

For the past 6 months my team and I have been developing an MMO which demands very high concurrency.

This MMO is not at all an FPS, rather styled after the Distant worlds franchise.

Although obscure, as legally I am not allowed to release any other details about the internal programming of the game other than it's Java based, I hope TPU can provide some insight.

If I were going for a concurrency of 10,000 players, could kryonet be used as a viable option as a high concurrency library in regards to NIO networking in Java? //I do have the machinery necessary to undertake such a feat, and as well as much of the game being very lightweight and simple, it is indeed feasible.

Could someone provide maybe performance data regarding Kyronet? Much of the game has gone through the "Re-inventing the wheel" phase, and I am not opposed to develop my own libraries in place of Kryonet. The issue lies in time and whether or not what I could develop would rival Kryonet in terms of performance.

If there's a better library, please say! Time is money to our small development team 

Thanks ~ Sal

EDIT: Team needs credit too. I'm no comdom.


----------

